# At what age is it ok to put pup on adult food?



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

I am currently feeding Ranger Acana Large Breed Puppy. He is coming up on his 6 month birthday.

I was wondering at what age everyone is switching over to adult food?
Was thinking grain free since my other dogs are on Orijen but maybe he should stay on puppy food.

I have usually moved my dogs off of puppy food at 6 months...


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Everybody does it at different times anywhere from never feeding puppy food to 1.5 years of age and any time in between there.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've never fed a puppy formula but from what most foods say on the bag, is up until a year.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I never feed a puppy mix. Always a good premium adult...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Never feed puppy food, just premium adult food.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

any food that doesnt have excess calcium (EVO, Core, TOTW...or other grainless foods) should be fine. Orijen is one grain free that id consider safe for large breed pups.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

its up to you when you switch. Some users on this site you'll find never even fed puppy food. they went straight to adult food. I currently feed Shasta puppy food but depending on how things go in a couple months, i may just switch her over to adult food or keep her on puppy food until she's a year old. I may even do a mixture of puppy and adult food until she's 18 months old or so. We'll see. Its a preference thing.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Some people never feed their pups puppy food, others will feed it until they're a year old. It's really based on preference, but if you feed an adult food, make sure the levels are all safe for a large breed puppy. 

I'm personally going to feed Ozzy puppy food until he's 6 months old.


----------



## bmasplund (Sep 7, 2010)

I feed TASTE OF THE WILD which does not have a puppy formula. Its considered an all ages dog food. They have a few different flavors you can cycle though with out hurting your dogs stomach. So far my 15 week old is doing well on it. I like it because it is corn free.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

bmasplund said:


> I feed TASTE OF THE WILD which does not have a puppy formula. Its considered an all ages dog food. They have a few different flavors you can cycle though with out hurting your dogs stomach. So far my 15 week old is doing well on it. I like it because it is corn free.


It's been discussed plenty of times here, but TOTW is not a good choice for a german shepherd puppy. It's got good ingredients, but has too much calcium for a large breed puppy. Better to hold off on the TOTW line until 1.5-2 years old.


----------



## AEA (Sep 17, 2010)

You can safely feed a puppy anything you want if you ration the portion size accordingly.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I like the nutrient distribution of large breed puppy foods. It is not necessary to feed, but I have in recent times used it with every puppy with good results. I feed the large breed puppy food until over a year old....14 months or so.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I went the 'safe' route and fed high quality LBP for a year then switched to adult food.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

AEA said:


> You can safely feed a puppy anything you want if you ration the portion size accordingly.


 
if the portion size required to maintain a healthy weight throughout the growing stages results in excess calcium intake, then, no you cant safely feed a puppy anything you want.

thats why so many recommned keeping the Ca levels lower while they are growing. most of the grainless foods make that difficult.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I fed my GSD Solid Gold Wolf Cub until he turned a year old. He's 1.5 years old now and he eats TOTW.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

Well I picked up a bag of Orijen large breed puppy and will gradually start him on this until he is a year old since I wanted to go grain free.
I really like the Acana large breed puppy that I am feeding now; like the idea of grain free so I am making the switch gradually over the next week.
I think I will feed this until the spring and switch over to adult.
My other guys are on Orijen.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I never fed puppy food.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

Dennq said:


> Well I picked up a bag of Orijen large breed puppy and will gradually start him on this until he is a year old since I wanted to go grain free.
> I really like the Acana large breed puppy that I am feeding now; like the idea of grain free *so I am making the switch gradually over the next week*.
> I think I will feed this until the spring and switch over to adult.
> My other guys are on Orijen.


Just my opinion, but you might want to extend that timeframe out some more. Going slow is an easier transition. 

Elvis is 6 months old, he's been on Orijen LBP and doing very well. I'll probably keep him on this food up to 1 year. I haven't figured out what I will feed him after 1 year but I'll probably pick a couple of different foods and switch him back and forth every 6 months.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> It's been discussed plenty of times here, but TOTW is not a good choice for a german shepherd puppy. It's got good ingredients, but has too much calcium for a large breed puppy. Better to hold off on the TOTW line until 1.5-2 years old.


Does it make a difference if the dog is a Lab? My daughter has a 5 month old female Silver Lab and I recommended BB because of the cost factor but now with the recall I am not feeling the love so I was looking @ TOTW. 

So many people do not feed puppy food at all so without paying over $50.00 a bag what would you recommend in my daughters situation.These are two 23 year old youngsters who just bought a house and can't afford Orijen which is my choice of food.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

ZAYDA said:


> Does it make a difference if the dog is a Lab? My daughter has a 5 month old female Silver Lab and I recommended BB because of the cost factor but now with the recall I am not feeling the love so I was looking @ TOTW.
> 
> So many people do not feed puppy food at all so without paying over $50.00 a bag what would you recommend in my daughters situation.These are two 23 year old youngsters who just bought a house and can't afford Orijen which is my choice of food.


a lab is definitely a large breed. i personally would not feed TOTW because of that. you could look at something like wellness super 5 large preed pup or innova large breed pup. 

on a tight budget, kirkland brand is not too bad (you have to get it at Costco) and chicken soup (i think they have large breed puppy formula) is pretty reasonably priced.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> I went the 'safe' route and fed high quality LBP for a year then switched to adult food.


Sounds like my plan!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> a lab is definitely a large breed. i personally would not feed TOTW because of that. you could look at something like wellness super 5 large preed pup or innova large breed pup.
> 
> on a tight budget, kirkland brand is not too bad (you have to get it at Costco) and chicken soup (i think they have large breed puppy formula) is pretty reasonably priced.


Would you shy away from BB ?


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> Would you shy away from BB ?


According to my research the 30lb LBP food is NOT on the list. Would you all trust that or is best to switch.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

I've had Minna on Solid Gold Wolf Cub but am switching her to Orijen LPB because I want grainless. At a year I plan to put her on an adult grainless food.


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

ZAYDA said:


> According to my research the 30lb LBP food is NOT on the list. Would you all trust that or is best to switch.


if my dog could have handled grains, i would have been fine using BB large breed puppy. many people here have been happy with it.


----------



## Dennq (Jun 21, 2010)

roxy84 said:


> if my dog could have handled grains, i would have been fine using BB large breed puppy. many people here have been happy with it.


I wonder how many people will stop feeding BB because of the recall?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think the recall was on product that has
chicken and fish in it? i'm not sure. i'll use it. i won't
use the chicken or fish formula if that's what the
recall is on. i'll wait a while before usuing the chicken or fish formula.



Dennq said:


> I wonder how many people will stop feeding BB because of the recall?


----------

